# Any computer programmers here?



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm in need of a quick custom program,very easy.

It's going to be for the BCA auction.

Basically it's to keep track of what auction items sell for and who the seller was and who the buyer was.

I was thinking of a input field which would be the price, then 2 drop boxes, the first being the seller and the second being the buyer.. which would be numbers 1-200.

Then just a report button which generates totals.. 

ie: what total items buyer bought / sum of items / corosponding seller they bought from
ie: what total items seller sold / sum of items / what buyer bought their items


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U can make one with excel


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd rather something in like c++, something easier and clearer reporting. But thanks for your suggestion  

Maybe i underestimate excel?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have my personal budget and works well, i have income and depths etc and adds up automatically, works well for me and i didnt need to buy any special programs


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

PM Charles or Pat about the program they use for the VAHS auction. It might work (not sure of the language/format though).

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Just found a buddy of mine who said he would do it.. done deal  Thanks


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> PM Charles or Pat about the program they use for the VAHS auction. It might work (not sure of the language/format though).
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


I believe excel is been used for VAHS Club


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

yea my buddy said that's what he will use too, so i guess i was in fact wrong


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> yea my buddy said that's what he will use too, so i guess i was in fact wrong


I love it when i am right :bigsmile: lol


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

It's so seldom she is right


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i think you're under estimating excel haha

id volunteer my time but i no longer have a copy of delphi


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> It's so seldom she is right


I pretend u are always right so u dont feel bad  lol


----------

